# 190 Visa Dependent v Non Migrating Dependent v None



## tarushi (Dec 19, 2014)

Dear Members,

I am looking for urgent help for 190 visa.

I am looking forward to apply for 190 Visa. I am adding my wife and my child (1yr old) as dependent but need advise to add my mother as dependent or non-migrating dependent or none .. Below are some details to help you understand the circumstances

1. My mother is my single parent and 65 years old
2. My father died in 1996 and she has been living with me under same roof. I have proofs to show her dependency on me for food, clothing shelter.
3. My mother does receive pension around 9000INR (AUD 170appx)
4. I have one sister.. she is married and settled in India
5. I am currently on work Visa in Australia from last one year.. My mother was with me in Australia on visitor visa from last 12 monyhs (She went back last week to attend family marriage and next month my wife is also going to India for couple of months finally i will going too after couple of months for vacation)
6. My mother is taking medication for high blood pressure only since last 18 months, she is not diabetic patient but her recent report shows she is little over than normal diabetic range. We also found that she has arthritis while she was in Australia but not sure about what stage is it.. She can walk and manage steps but generally avoid walking for long.
7. There are no other medical problems to be worry about. She did clear the chest X-ray for Visitor Visa 6 months back


Based on the above situations, I would like to request seniors and experts to comment whether I should add my mother as dependent or non-migrating dependent or nowhere.. I really want to bring her to OZ asap but not sure whether she will able to clear medical or not..


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

It is very difficult to add parents to 189/190 applications as you must prove that they have no income and are completely dependent on you financially. Considering your mother has a modest pension and you have a sister who currently lives in India and could theoretically support your parent if you were to move to Australia, it's unlikely that you would be able to argue that she is fully dependent on you. If you apply with your mother on your application and it's denied because you are unable to show that she is fully dependent on you, then the either visa application is denied (including you).

The only real option these days for bringing parents over is the contributory visa option. After you have settled in Australia, you can sponsor your mother and pay $47,120 plus a $10,000 bond plus visa fees and associated costs. It takes a couple years for these visas to be processed.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

*entire visa application (damn autocorrect)


----------



## tarushi (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks ozbound12 for your reply.. My main concern is her medical clearance.. If she cannot clear the medical then how would I get the contributory parent visa later.. 

1. Also to get the contributory parent visa in future do i have to add her now in non-migrating dependent ? If yes then medical clearance is still required for my mother ? Will it affect my applicant if she does not clear the medical ?

2. In India it's generally Son's responsibility to look after parents. My mother is staying with me since 1996 whereas my sister is married and settled from1997. So I hope DIBP consider her as dependent. 

3. Do you see either Arthritis or Diabetes or high blood pressure can cause a straightforward visa rejection ?

I look forward to hearing from you soon ! Thanks a lot in advance !


----------



## tarushi (Dec 19, 2014)

Also would request other member's to share their experiences to add parents in skilled visa !


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

If you are currently in Australia and your mother was not included as dependent in your 457 application and is not there with you as such she is not your dependent. Applicants include their dependents in all applications. You cant now claim she is after recently excluding her from your application. 

He health is not automatic rejection but it wouldnt be easy given it is multiple issues and her age. If she is rejected or health reasons so will you be. 

Indian custom of who cares for parents is not relevant. Australian custons and immigration law is all that matters. It is not custom in Australia for parents to be dependent on their children.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

if she is added to your 190 application in any way (migrating or non-migrating) and doesn't clear meds you're screwed.

Contributory parent visa medicals are more lenient ...... Apply without her, then apply for the contributory parent visa later on


----------



## tarushi (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the reply.. I could not add my mother to 457 visa due to my employer restrictions.. 

I will apply 190 without my mother and will apply for contributory parent visa later on.

One more query.. I am in Australia from Dec 13 and If i get PR sometime next year.. Will I be eligible to sponsor my mother in Dec 15 ?

There is a condition for sponsor's that you have to live lawfully in Australia for 2 year. They did not mention that period has to be after PR.. 

Please suggest..


----------



## tarushi (Dec 19, 2014)

I had a discussion today with DIBP and they mentioned that I have to add my mother as non dependent else it would be difficult to get the contributory parent visa later visa.. 

Adding in dependent or non dependent can affect adversely as mom may not clear medical due to Arthritis... 

Also not adding my mother in application would reduce the changes to get her in Australia later on. 



Please suggest how do I proceed further with my application..


----------



## Janidbest (Sep 18, 2013)

*Latest update- non migrating police clearance and health check required*

Latest update department asked for Character clearance and medical clearance for non migrating dependents.. sounds bit ridiculous, when DIAC is not going to issue visa for them but asking for all this.. does n't make sense.. could any one shed some light on it


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Janidbest said:


> Latest update department asked for Character clearance and medical clearance for non migrating dependents.. sounds bit ridiculous, when DIAC is not going to issue visa for them but asking for all this.. does n't make sense.. could any one shed some light on it


this is what we have been trying to say all through

Non-Migrating dependents will also need to clear health and character, and if you later on want to bring them in, you will need to re-do them plus pay way more money plus wait longer.

Better add them now as migrating.

The reason why everyone needs to pass is that for permanent visas, "one fails, all fail", meaning if one person can't clear health/character, everyone will be refused.

And requiring non-migrating dependents to clear them is to close any loopholes where someone might exclude a dependent they know they won't pass the checks


----------



## Janidbest (Sep 18, 2013)

But the thing is when I spoke to the DIAC over phone before I launch a police toon I have been told I have to list them however there will not be any medicals or character clearance is required... But now from case officer email States different .. I know I have to consider CO decision so I'm going to submit a fork to remove non migrating applicants from my application also they are not completely depending on us as per the dependent policy ( mentioned in CO email )


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

DIBP are migration advisors, they are government clerks who answer phones. Irrelevant what you were told, all dependents need to pass character and health checks wether migrating or not. 

If they are not your dependents you shouldn't have claimed they were. Get them removed from your application. Who are these people?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Janidbest said:


> But the thing is when I spoke to the DIAC over phone before I launch a police toon I have been told I have to list them however there will not be any medicals or character clearance is required... But now from case officer email States different .. I know I have to consider CO decision so I'm going to submit a fork to remove non migrating applicants from my application also they are not completely depending on us as per the dependent policy ( mentioned in CO email )


children below 18 and spouses are dependents anyways. 

the officer you spoke to might've misunderstood that you're applying for a temp not a permanent visa


----------



## Janidbest (Sep 18, 2013)

Oh ! He was clearly told visa 190.. Never mind , I'm taking them off from my application .. It's mother and partner parents .. We have siblings to look after them


----------



## rakeshrajeev (Feb 16, 2015)

looking for help in filling out form1023 to remove non immigrating members which I added by mistake. I wish to correct it soon to avoid any delay.

1) Q #11 - details of other applicants - should I mention these non-immigrating members also there or just me and my family who is migrating with me?

2) If I need to mention all, then how can I add more sheets on this PDF? 

3) Q # 17 - declaration - Should these non-immigrating members need to sign the form, or just me and my wife.

also if i want to send this to the department, to which email address?

expecting advise form the experts here.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ILY said:


> Hi The Expat
> 
> Can we submit only Color Scan copies of all documents without any attestation for Lodgment?
> 
> ...


color scans are enough

yes, they MUST be added as migrating OR non-migrating, omitting them altogether is visa fraud

Yes you can get them later, but at a much higher cost with a very long wait, and will have to repeat their Meds and your wife's PCCs (because non-migrating dependents have to clear Meds/PCCs anyways) , so not recommended


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

hi,

Can someone please tell what is the process of removing non migrant dependents like mother and father from application?

Appreciate it.

Amit


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Complete and submit a completed form 1023 Notification of Incorrect Answers to remove the non-dependents.


----------



## allwync88 (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi,

I am in a similar situation as you were.
I am not sure if I should be including my parents in the non-migrating dependents category.
Please advice.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

allwync88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in a similar situation as you were.
> I am not sure if I should be including my parents in the non-migrating dependents category.
> Please advice.


You cannot include your parents as dependents - as they are married, they are each other's dependent, not yours.


----------



## JanHov (Oct 17, 2015)

Dear Friends,

Currently I am waiting for my visa granting letter under 190 visa subclass. I have a dilemma. I want to include my mother in my application. She is 63 years old, divorced, she lives with me since 2013 and she fully relies on my financial support. I have official letters from the social support department, Condominium and State Taxation offices confirming all the above mentioned facts. In the meantime she has diabetes.

What do you think, is it possible to include her in my visa and are there risks to get rejection.
It is matter of urgency, whoever has any information please support me. I would appreciate any information.


----------



## arsalanzaki911 (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi Seniors,

Here, I have seen many people sharing their experiences and guiding others on complicated issues, thumbs up for all of you!!

I am also looking for some guidance please, 

I want to include my mother as dependent in my 189/190 visa application, by looking at this thread, so far, my understanding is that if the mother is not divorced or if the father is not deceased then adding mother as dependent is not possible, is it so?

In my case, my father is still alive, but he is married to another woman, and my mother is staying with me for the past 4 years, she is totally dependent on me. Can anyone please explain if I can add her as my dependent?

And, for some reason, if I will not be able to prove her as my dependent, in the later stage of my visa process, will I get a chance to remove her from my application and apply without her? Or the whole case will be rejected?


Any sort of guidance will be highly appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Moose* (Jan 19, 2019)

Hi,
Just wondering what evidence I can upload on my 190 application for my dependent daughter? She was 17 when I lodged the visa and she just turned 18. She is a high school student in Grade 12 and fully dependent. The school year ends in June and she accepted an offer at a college. I paid for the deposit for college and that full time course will start in September. What documents do you suggest as evidence?


----------

